# Need for an Online retailer ?



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

Well seeing as we get charged extremely high on postage from mainland uk to Northern Ireland there surely is a need for an online retailer which has a warehouse in Northern Ireland. I know Blok51 have a website and they are based in Northern Ireland but they don't seem to offer a wide enough range of products. I think someone should get on the ball with this.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

U can buy direct from Orchard Autocare or Procar in Carryduff he has an online shop as we..


----------



## Plane (Sep 1, 2008)

detailing shed and cleancar.ie both do online shops with postage costs to the north are same as south. 

To be honest I've found many of the online uk places have decent postage costs to N.Ireland. Polished bliss is even free. Car chem is £5 I think I paid.


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

There's another thread in this section which covers a number of different retailers who offer lower postage than average to NI. Are you looking for anything specific?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

As Ronnie has said above, he (Orchard Autocare) has an excellent range of products as does ProCar in Carryduff.

You can also get Autosmart via one of the local reps (County Armagh/Down is Stephen Pollard who has a lorry hugely stacked with stuff) or Ryan at Glimmermann products based on the Old Kilmore Road in Moira. 

Looks like a few people were on the ball alright!

Cooks


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

tarbyonline said:


> There's another thread in this section which covers a number of different retailers who offer lower postage than average to NI. Are you looking for anything specific?


It's not really specific it's more to try and test and sew what suits me the best.


----------



## 50Cal Detailing (Oct 14, 2013)

_Steven67 said:


> Well seeing as we get charged extremely high on postage from mainland uk to Northern Ireland there surely is a need for an online retailer which has a warehouse in Northern Ireland. I know Blok51 have a website and they are based in Northern Ireland but they don't seem to offer a wide enough range of products. I think someone should get on the ball with this.


Free Next Day Delivery on orders over £30 :thumb: Warehouse in Belfast


----------



## Plane (Sep 1, 2008)

50Cal Detailing said:


> Free Next Day Delivery on orders over £30 :thumb: Warehouse in Belfast


All Ireland?


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Serious Performance have a £4.95 delivery rate and carry more Finish Kare than anyone else I can think of as well as a few others, i4detailing tend to have items on eBay with low postage (as its per item rather than per parcel which is handy for trying new things). Polished bliss have already been mentioned but its worth saying again that they do free delivery on everything. As above Davy at procar carries quite a bit (though not everything) inc Orchard, Glimmerman, Megs, Bilt Hamber, Raceglaze, and some autosmart last time I was up, and is always good for a chat and a bit of advice. He has an online shop now (Google procar Belfast). I've been getting some Einszett via Mick's garage lately and they do some other brands - handy if you need a few parts as well. Amazon's worth a look though they don't ship everything to NI themselves, but sometimes if you look at the other sellers on there they will (this was the case with Sonax ****pit matt for me, instead I got it from euro car parts via Amazon for £4 delivered UPS!). Of course there's also Orchard and 50cal themselves but could be expensive food post if you want to try a range of different brands. Its hard to be anymore specific unless you have a specific product in mind. For individual items I find eBay is often the best bet as sellers will list items sent by royal mail rather than courier to keep the individual unit postage low.

On a related note according to some discussion over in the CYC section, clean your car are taking a look at their NI rates so hopefully they will get somewhere. Unfortunately that bit of water between us and the UK mainland gives couriers a licence to take the P with charges. However we have some excellent home grown stuff as consolation.


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

tarbyonline said:


> Serious Performance have a £4.95 delivery rate and carry more Finish Kare than anyone else I can think of as well as a few others, i4detailing tend to have items on eBay with low postage (as its per item rather than per parcel which is handy for trying new things). Polished bliss have already been mentioned but its worth saying again that they do free delivery on everything. As above Davy at procar carries quite a bit (though not everything) inc Orchard, Glimmerman, Megs, Bilt Hamber, Raceglaze, and some autosmart last time I was up, and is always good for a chat and a bit of advice. He has an online shop now (Google procar Belfast). I've been getting some Einszett via Mick's garage lately and they do some other brands - handy if you need a few parts as well. Amazon's worth a look though they don't ship everything to NI themselves, but sometimes if you look at the other sellers on there they will (this was the case with Sonax ****pit matt for me, instead I got it from euro car parts via Amazon for £4 delivered UPS!). Of course there's also Orchard and 50cal themselves but could be expensive food post if you want to try a range of different brands. Its hard to be anymore specific unless you have a specific product in mind. For individual items I find eBay is often the best bet as sellers will list items sent by royal mail rather than courier to keep the individual unit postage low.
> 
> On a related note according to some discussion over in the CYC section, clean your car are taking a look at their NI rates so hopefully they will get somewhere. Unfortunately that bit of water between us and the UK mainland gives couriers a licence to take the P with charges. However we have some excellent home grown stuff as consolation.


Very comprehensive.

Good to know about serious performance as I rate Finish Kare very highly.

Only thing I would add to list above is saverschoice. Although they have limited lines, they do stock Sonax, Wheel Woolies and some very good cloths. Best bit is that they provide free p&p to NI.


----------



## 50Cal Detailing (Oct 14, 2013)

Plane said:


> All Ireland?


Yes all of Ireland, although if you're down South you can pick our range up at Detailing Shed.


----------



## Power Maxed (Feb 12, 2014)

We cover Northern Ireland for just our standard shipping or if you order over £25 its free

www.powermaxed.com


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Power Maxed said:


> We cover Northern Ireland for just our standard shipping or if you order over £25 its free
> 
> www.powermaxed.com


SOLD!

Didnt need to buy anything, but given the incredible value I just had to order the Car Care Bundle! Got some hand cleaner coming too as servicing the car in a week or two. All delivered FOC!

http://www.powermaxed.com/clean-your-car/clean-your-car-product-bundle

http://www.powermaxed.com/hand-cleaner/hand-cleaner


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

tarbyonline said:


> SOLD!
> 
> Didnt need to buy anything, but given the incredible value I just had to order the Car Care Bundle! Got some hand cleaner coming too as servicing the car in a week or two. All delivered FOC!
> 
> ...


I'm tempted as well, I think I might give it a go.


----------

